# available in Livingston county Mi.



## Green With Envy (Aug 12, 2003)

I'm looking to sub for someone. I can cover Livingston, Parts of Oakland and parts of Gennessee counties
I'm based in Fenton, Mi.

e-mail [email protected]
Phone (810) 750-1981

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## Green With Envy (Aug 12, 2003)

Flint or Wetern Detroit suburbs too


----------



## Green With Envy (Aug 12, 2003)

We could do salting also!


----------



## Green With Envy (Aug 12, 2003)

Is it ever going to snow !!!:realmad:


----------



## Green With Envy (Aug 12, 2003)

*Michigan*

You gotta Love Michigan! I went to bed last night with predictions of 6-12 inches by noon. Here it is 11:30 and not a flake has fallen!!!:realmad:


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

*looking for sub work in Northern Oakland co MI*

I am also looking for some work or can help out ,I only have 4 accounts that are not really big.
I have a 2001 Chev HD with 8 ft curtis,soon to have a salt spreader.

Regards Mike


----------



## Green With Envy (Aug 12, 2003)

Anybody??


----------

